# Sigma 14-24mm F2.8 Art for mirrorless



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Del Paso (Nov 12, 2019)

Thank you for this extremely interesting and, in a hopefully not so distant future, expensive (for me!) review!
Seems to be an outstanding lens!


----------

